# Lawai Beach Resort forclosures--go for it



## JustPlainBill (Feb 2, 2008)

There is a foreclosure sale of Lawai Beach units coming up in about 4 weeks. Foreclosures usually happen because death or divorce results in non-payment of dues. There are a large number of units in the pending foreclosure. I cannot explain it. Details are on the Lawai Beach Resort website. You do not have to present to bid. Malia Harris will explain the routine to you. You should be able to snag a 1BR unit in the Alii (A) or Banyan (B) building for $3,000 or less (minimum bids are posted on the Resort's website. The purchase includes the first year's dues and use of the first year's week. Annual dues are $600+. You cannot get a fine Hawaii condo that sleeps 4 for that amount. We love Lawai Beach. When we check in, the desk clerk always says, "Welcome home."

Caution: there is currently a huge, noisy, pricey housing construction project nearby--looks like bankruptcy city to me. If you buy, you might want to deposit your week with Hawaii Timeshare Exchange for the first couple of years and trade for something else. Maui Hill? Mauna Loa Resort? Kona Coast Resort (where rooms rent for $650/night!)?


----------



## ricoba (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info.

Can you tell me the difference between the 4 bldgs?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2008)

Very simply stated - the Ali'i building is the only bldg. I would buy.

The other buildings are closer to the street, driveway, resort parking, public beach parking, and main pool, and they can be busy & noisy.  In addition, some Coral Bldg. units do not have ocean views and it's connected to the parking garage which also can be noisy.

I would think twice about buying here right now.  The humongous development behind it is going to completely change this area and I don't think the infra-structure will successfully support it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 2, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Very simply stated - the Ali'i building is the only bldg. I would buy.
> 
> The other buildings are closer to the street, driveway, resort parking, public beach parking, and main pool, and they can be busy & noisy.  In addition, some Coral Bldg. units do not have ocean views and it's connected to the parking garage which also can be noisy.
> 
> I would think twice about buying here right now.  The humongous development behind it is going to completely change this area and I don't think the infra-structure will successfully support it.



I wouldn't eliminate Banyan. Many people also like Liki Lani.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Steve - personally I hated our stay in the Banyon - I did not get a good nights sleep all week.  It's too loud and busy for us.  And Liki Lani is right on the road.  YMMV...


----------



## Kildahl (Feb 2, 2008)

*Lawai Beach Resort*



JustPlainBill said:


> There is a foreclosure sale of Lawai Beach units coming up in about 4 weeks. Foreclosures usually happen because death or divorce results in non-payment of dues. There are a large number of units in the pending foreclosure. I cannot explain it. .....looks like bankruptcy city to me. If you buy, you might want to deposit your week with Hawaii Timeshare Exchange for the first couple of years and trade for something else. Maui Hill? Mauna Loa Resort? Kona Coast Resort (where rooms rent for $650/night!)?



Bill, what do you mean by bankruptcy city. That the Lawai Beach Resort will fail because of the construction of the new resort?

Looks like a nice resort on a strategic chunk of land. What am I missing?
TIA Kildahl


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2008)

Kildahl said:


> Bill, what do you mean by bankruptcy city. That the Lawai Beach Resort will fail because of the construction of the new resort?
> 
> Looks like a nice resort on a strategic chunk of land. What am I missing?
> TIA Kildahl



It's not a new resort - the entire hillside behind the LBR is being developed - it is a HUGE project - 1,000 acres.

Some related threads:

Run-off from development - Lawai Beach

Kukui'ula Development

What's going on behind Lawai Beach Resort?


----------



## huestous (Feb 3, 2008)

ricoba said:


> Can you tell me the difference between the 4 bldgs?



You can see photos of the buildings from the LBR website: http://www.lawaibeach.org/resortAlbum.htm

We own four weeks at the LBR, and have spent many weeks there with family members ranging from pre-teen through college age.  We can comment on the Alii, Coral, and Banyan from personal experience - have not stayed in the Liki Lani.

The Alii building is constructed parallel to the ocean.  The views from the lanai are outstanding, and the 2BR master bedroom has an ocean view. This is the quiet side of the resort.  The room layout itself is long and narrow, with a rather pinched feel.

The Banyan building has a horseshoe layout.  The ocean views are excellent, but you can also see other lanais given the shape of the building.  This is the newest building, and has excellent space utilization.  The kitchen area and main living area are very open and spacious - this was accomplished by moving the bedrooms to the back, and therefore you do not have ocean views from either bedroom.  The Banyan pool is the most popular with the teens.

The Coral building is constructed parallel to the ocean, but does not have unobstructed ocean views (the Beach House is directly across the street).  However, there are many units in the Coral that have quite good ocean views, and as an owner you can specify the unit you would like to reserve 2 years in advance.  The parking garage is adjacent to the Coral; the miniature golf course, tennis courts, and game area are on top of the parking garage.  

Your choice of the best will depend on your preferences.  The Coral was by far the favorite building of our pre-teens, since miniature golf was right outside their back door and the pool outside the front.  My wife and I prefer the Banyan for the unit design and central location.  Our college age kids prefer the Banyan for the pool (note that you can use any pool on the resort, you are not limited to the pool in front of your building).  If I planned to hang out on the lanai for a majority of the day and enjoy the view, the Alii would be my choice.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Feb 3, 2008)

If we had not just had a college tuition payment due, I would seriously be interested in a unit in the Alii building, as high up as possible.  That view, especially at dusk with the tikki lights coming on is just outstanding.  THAT is view I want when I go to Hawaii. To sit on the lanai in the morning with your coffee with bare feet in the middle of winter is pretty wonderful. The pool in front of that building rarely seems to have anyone in it and is pretty quiet.

We also have stayed in the Coral and the Liki Lani units.  The Liki Lani units are huge,  even with walk in closets.  You can really spread out.  The down size is that they are right on the road, with little view and they are not very sound proof.  We were sleeping on the pull out couch one night and the people upstairs got up at around 4:00 AM.  We could hear every word they said, even the microwave being programed and turned on.

On a different note, while we were staying in these units, every morning there was a rather large elderly man who seemed so relaxed by the whole Hawaii thing that he was sitting on his lanai in the Alii building buck naked.  I think he felt he had more privacy then he actually did!

I have not been back since construction started, so I can't comment on the impact that is making.

Gayle


----------



## Tiger (Feb 4, 2008)

As frequent posters/readers know we own three 2br2ba weeks in Alii and have used them yearly for 10 years.  We can't wait to get back every year!  ( Only 44 more days) We love the Alii master bedroom which is directly oceanfront (except for the two lane road in front that goes to spouting horn and Allerton Gardens)  We of course have noted the construction ramping up over the last 4 years.  While we would rather it stayed pristine, I Highly doubt that the long term rresult will diminish the value.  Another timeshare next to the Sheraton is surrounded with buildings, has construction on one side  with only 1/8 the units oceanfront and is getting $30000 per week.  Not to say that LBR has the same amenities but for 2000-10000 you can get non-luxury but well constructed and maintained, owner operated, oceanfront condos in Hawaii!
I immagine the current # of units available results fromn the increase in maintenance fees two years ago, the construction and the fact that the oldest units are now 20 or so years old so original owners have had their use and want to recoup their funds.  If LBR is properly maintained and there is no reason that it shouldn't, it will always have a big underlying value. 3 years ago we priced a simple 1br at the nextdoor Prince Kuhio condos and it was $425000.


----------



## hibbert6 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Gave Away My Secret!*



JustPlainBill said:


> There is a foreclosure sale of Lawai Beach units coming up in about 4 weeks.



Bill, why'd ya have to go and give away the secret?  Now I'll have more people bidding against me! 

Oh, wait - it was you that told me about this sale last year.... 

Dave


----------



## meatsss (Feb 5, 2008)

I looked at the Lawai website and am interested. How do you go about bidding if your aren't on the island? How do you handle the deposit and certified check for payment if you win the bid since payment has to be made at the end of the sale? Do you use a proxy at the auction? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 5, 2008)

I've never done it but I think an LBR representative will do it for you.


----------



## JustPlainBill (Feb 7, 2008)

For bidders, just phone Maila Harris at the Resort. She will explain the details.

By "bankruptcy city" I mean the development next door. Do you want a $1M second home in Hawaii?


----------



## Kildahl (Feb 7, 2008)

JustPlainBill said:


> ...By "bankruptcy city" I mean the development next door. Do you want a $1M second home in Hawaii?




Gotcha! Thanks, Bill.


----------



## meatsss (Feb 9, 2008)

*In the mail*

I sent my package off today to Malia. We'll see how it turns out in three weeks and I'll let you know.


----------



## Kildahl (Feb 29, 2008)

*Auction Results?*



meatsss said:


> I sent my package off today to Malia. We'll see how it turns out in three weeks and I'll let you know.



Meatsss or any other bidder: how did you do?


----------



## meatsss (Mar 1, 2008)

*Success*

Well the auction is past and we got an every year Ali'i week 2 bdr for $8000. One other went at that price. The other 2 went for $8700 and $8800. We also got a EOY 2 bdr Banyan for $3900. One other went for the same and a third went for $4000. I think we did well. We're pleased with the results.


----------

